# Wie treiber für RAID Karte installieren + alles kopieren

## Lubomir

Ich habe bei uns in der Firma ein Problem. Ich habe ein neuen Server gebaut und wollte dort Gentoo drauf compilieren. Da die Treiber nicht im Kernel vorhanden sind, habe ich erst mal alles auf eine IDE Festplatte installiert. Jetzt wollte ich die Treiber von der RAID Karte installieren und das Komplette Sys was ich gebaut habe auf das RAID5 kopieren. Ich wollte den Treiber als Modul installieren. Leider ist das "make install" gescheitert, weil der am Ende ein Fehler ausgibt das da so ein Programm fehlen würde (habe durch googeln heraus gefunden das das ein Ram Laufwerk aufbaut oder sowas). Ich habe danach auch gelesen das man den Treiber auch als kernel Patch installieren könnte. Wenn ich dies mache, werde ich dann immer Probleme mit dem kernel Upgrade haben(Ich glaube nicht das ich das Sys irgendwie ohne den treiber erst mal starten kann um dort den Treiber in den Kernel ein zu bauen(oder kann ich dann mit der jetzt vorhandene IDE platte booten,auf das Raid5 Sys chrooten, den Treiber in den Kernel einbauen und wieder ganz normal vom raid starten?)).Was soll ich jetzt machen? Soll ich das eine Programm benutzen und den Treiber als Modul einbinden, oder sollte ich den Treiber als kernel Patch installieren?

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten.

PS: Den Treiber findet man auf der Homepage von Highpoint - http://www.highpoint-tech.com/USA/bios_rr2220.htm

----------

## Anarcho

Das "Programm" welches du meinst, ist das initrd?

Ich würde das ganze als Kernelpatch verwenden. 

Beim Kernelupdaten sollte es keine Probleme geben, du musst den Patch eben auch in die neuen Sourcen integrieren und dann komilieren. Dadurch wird auch der neue Kernel die Treiber enthalten und du kannst ganz normal booten ohne vorher von einem anderen Medium booten zu müssen.

Aber mal so als Anmerkung: Einen (Gentoo-) Produktivserver zu betreuen erfordert schon ein wenig Erfahrung. Vielleicht solltest du in der Hinsicht noch ein wenig nachholen, so macht es jedenfalls den Eindruck.

----------

## Lubomir

Ja,das war initrd. Mir fiel der name gerade nicht ein. 

Ich bin ja gerade dabei Linux zu lernen. Deswegen arbeite ich mit gentoo und nicht mit suse (das dummerweise auf alle andere Server installiert wurde (ich war das nicht)). Der Server ist ein Backup Server. Wenn der mal ausfällt ist es nicht sooo schlimm. Zur zeit machen wir auf eine andere Weise Backups(not lösung). Ich werde am Dienstag den Treiber in den Kernel einbauen. Könntest du mir noch sagen wie ich alles auf das RAID kopiere und wie ich erkenne welches das ist ( /dev/??? ). Ich müsste das nämlich Partitionieren und das Sys kopieren (und das habe ich noch nie gemacht   :Confused:  ).

----------

## bbgermany

auch wenn das jetzt doch ein wenig suse ist  :Wink:  aber dieser artikel hat mir schon sehr oft geholfen ein system auf eine neue paltte umzukopieren  :Very Happy: 

http://de.opensuse.org/SuSE_Linux_umkopieren

----------

## Anarcho

Also falls das Teil ein Pseudo-RAID ist, also ein Software-RAID, dann würde ich einfach eine Linux-Soft-Raid install machen.

Da die Platten ja SATA sind sollten die Devices /dev/sda*, /dev/sdb* usw. sein.

Wenn du dann ein Linux-Softwareraid aufsetzt (http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Gentoo_Install_on_Software_RAID) dann musst du natürlich /dev/md* benutzen.

Falls der Treiber aber erlaubt die im Bios des Kontrollers (falls vorhanden) gesetzten RAID-Levels direkt zu nutzen, dann sollte nur ein Device /dev/sda pro RAID erscheinen.

Dieses kannst du dann normal partitionieren usw.

Vielleicht noch interessant: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Gentoo_Install_on_Bios_%28Onboard%29_RAID

----------

## LinuxTom

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Ich würde das ganze als Kernelpatch verwenden.

 

Ich verwende auch einen ähnlichen Kontroller und lasse den Treiber (gibt es nur als Modul) in der initrd laden. Funktioniert alles einwandfrei.

Wie meinst Du soll ich jetzt die Quellen (die es rein zufällig bei meinem Treiber dazu gibt, Dank an die Firma, was für mich eine Entscheidungsgrundlage war) nun in den Kernel reinpatchen? Bin erst seit 5 Tagen mit Gentoo vertraut und dadurch auch erst mit dem 2.6er Kernel. Bin bisher ein LFS'er gewesen. Aber die Zeit.  :Wink: 

----------

## Lubomir

Bei meinem Treiber gab es eine Readme wo man nachlesen konnte was man alles machen muss um die Treiber als kernel Patch zu benutzen. Falls es das bei dir nicht gibt dann lad mal die für meine Karte herunter und guck dir dort das Readme an. Das ist dort beschrieben.

----------

## LinuxTom

 *Lubomir wrote:*   

> ... Falls es das bei dir nicht gibt dann lad ...

 

 :Sad: 

Die Entwickler haben es eben für Deinen Treiber mit vorgesehen. Für meinen leiner nicht.

----------

## Lubomir

*hilfe*

ich habe gerade den Treiber in den kernel eingefügt,den kernel gebaut und der treiber meldet jetzt das er den controller nicht finden kann. Was soll ich tuen?

----------

